# hudson firth



## stan carter (Jul 13, 2012)

something that has been reoccurring in my mind for sometime now.
back in 1957 I was on the Hudson firth when we collided with the loch ryan, in the channel, in thick fog. today I saw some posts on here that mentioned this event. Does anyone know the results of the inquiry that followed or where I can see a transcript of the inquiry. the capt was A Crosby.
regards, stan carter.


----------



## Ivor Lloyd (Jul 18, 2005)

stan carter said:


> something that has been reoccurring in my mind for sometime now.
> back in 1957 I was on the Hudson firth when we collided with the loch ryan, in the channel, in thick fog. today I saw some posts on here that mentioned this event. Does anyone know the results of the inquiry that followed or where I can see a transcript of the inquiry. the capt was A Crosby.
> regards, stan carter.


Stan. I sailed as Radio Officer with Capt Crosby on the Dagenham in the 1950's


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi Stan that might have been me I did put a report on the site about her whet she collided . She made it to Hull We dry docked her in King George dry dock Hull. What a mess she was in it was just her fore peak bulkhead that kept her afloat another foot and the number hold would have flooded and she might have been sunk. She was carrying cement chippings. Six weeks to repair her. She was dry docked with full cargo. good job for us lots of money don't know about the inquiry. but would like a photo of her in the state she came to us. thanks Sam2182sw


----------

